# CalBattery's new Si-graphene anode triples Li-ion battery capacity



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

California Lithium Battery has announced the record-setting performance of its new “GEN3” silicon graphene composite anode material for lithium-ion batteries... Newswire >


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

So they are claiming good cycle life out of these?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

rochesterricer said:


> So they are claiming good cycle life out of these?


Seem to be: “We believe that our new advanced silicon graphene anode composite material is so good in terms of specific capacity and extended cycle life that it will become a graphite anode ‘drop-in’ replacement material for anodes in most lithium ion batteries over the next 2-3 years,” said Roberts.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

I looks like they're licensing some stuff from argonne national lab. Sounds familiar. I think envia licenses some of their silicon anode tech from them as well. They're also claiming it's a drop in anode for most lithium ion battery chemistries. It would be pretty awesome if we could see 300+ w/h per kg LIFePO4 batteries in a few years. Sure you could see higher numbers with oxide chemistries, but they are a little more finicky and 300 w/h per kg at 1/3 or less the cost per Ah would be plenty. Although this is all just wishful thinking until we see batteries produced with this that are long lasting.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

There are a million and one stories in the lithium city!


----------

